# Lasik Eye Surgery



## cchc28 (Dec 17, 2005)

Has anyone here had Lasik done? All ive heard is good things, but I could use some more input....


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

I know of a few people who have had it done with good results. Results like 20/400 to 20/30. There is always a chance of complications though, read the material and make an informed decision. good luck


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Two Words-DO IT! One of the best decisions I've ever made. Went from 20/400 to about 20/20. I had mine at Mass Eye and Ear. It'll cost a bit more but I think it was worth it. I'd be worried a little about the "discount" places, after all it is surgery and with that comes some inherent risks. PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## cchc28 (Dec 17, 2005)

OK, next question.... anyone know hoe post and oconnor in plymouth is? My dr reccomended them.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

If your eyes gradually degrade naturally over the years post surgery, do you have to get repeat surgeries?


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

I had it done in Montreal. No problems, great results.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

SinePari said:


> I had it done in Montreal. No problems, great results.


 Did you get the combo for Lasik and Breast Implants? :mrgreen:


----------



## cchc28 (Dec 17, 2005)

As far as naturally degrade... they want youto be at least old enough where your vision has stabalized, however, they do say that aound age 40-45,, you may need reading glasses, as that is part of the natural aging process.


----------



## Chree (Mar 14, 2005)

I had it done 4 years ago and I would do it again in a heartbeat. I went to Sandwich, MA, Dr. Oats. Gives a discount to Police and Fire


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

Best money I have ever spent..DO IT!. Like others hear I went from 20/blind as a bat to 20/30. Stay away from the cheap, chop in a box places. They make their $$ by volume, you may not be a good candidate, but they will do it anyway.

Depending on your eyes, there are side effects/things they cant correct. If your sight is going to degrade before the surgery, it will continue to do so. I have noticed mine get a tiny bit worse, but its been 6 yrs since LASIK. I tend to get glare and halos at night off lights..I do wear glasses driving at night, but thats it.. Also, when doing LASIK, they use up some of your eye "tissue", so depending on the thickness you have (they measure it beforehand), they can redo it...

Good Luck


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

How long is the typical recorvery period? Would this be something that could be done by taking a few personal days or would you need a couple of weeks to recover?


----------



## ODIE16 (Feb 15, 2005)

I had it done a couple of years ago in only one eye, went from 20/100 to 20/15.... I was able to go back to work the next afternoon, desk only by choice. They say a full recovery takes a couple of weeks though.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Funny side note. You have to be able to stare at a specified point of light (not the laser) for about one minute, without moving your eye. If you can't do that, they'll recommend you not have the procedure. It sounds simple, but my cousin couldn't stare that long.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

I am thinking about going to Montreal in the new year to have it done. I've heard good things about LaserVue and know quite a few people that swear by them. Anyone else been to Montreal for the surgery? How was it, cost etc.?


----------



## cchc28 (Dec 17, 2005)

Well, I have my pre-op appointment on jan 02, and the actual surgery on jan 17, so, i will keep you all updated........ Thanks for the input.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

http://www.laserimage.net/index.html

Dr Fichman was one of the first doctors in North America to do lasik. And guarantees you'll enjoy the establishments on Rue de St. Catherine much more after your surgery :mrgreen: .


----------



## Chree (Mar 14, 2005)

You do not have to stare at a light. They want you to look at a light, but if you look away from that light, the computer automatically stops until your eye is in the right position again. This procedure has been around for 30 years, and has ben perfected in the last 10. Spend the money and go to a Dr. around you. Canada offers great discounts, but for whatever reason, if you have some complications, a week or more stay in Canada will be much more than just having it done around you. Like I said before, Dr. Oats in Sandwich, MA gave a discount, cost me $3300.


----------



## tms1989 (Oct 24, 2006)

*Good Lasik Doctor*

Anybody got a place that they'd recommend having Lasik done in the eastern MA or RI area? I was all set up to do it back in NJ but I need to find someone new now that I'm up here.

Much Appreciated, Tyler


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Good Lasik Doctor*

Old Thread:
http://www.masscops.com/f12/lasik-eye-surgery-21439/


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Good Lasik Doctor*

I ha d thy surgiry resently and iit went woonderfu . PM me for m0re infpo and doctprs tel $


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

tms1989 said:


> Anybody got a place that they'd recommend having Lasik done in the eastern MA or RI area? I was all set up to do it back in NJ but I need to find someone new now that I'm up here.
> 
> Much Appreciated, Tyler


D'Ambrosio in Lancaster. Great staff... First visit was 2 hours, checking my vision, making sure I was a candidate, sprinkling all kinds of fluid in my eyes. The actual surgery, was probably only 12-15 minutes.

Then they give you a brownie! Saaaweeet!

Recovery was literally hours. I was home by 1100am. By 7pm I could see the time on the cable box across the room. I have combined 20/15 now... Ninja vision!!


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> D'Ambrosio in Lancaster. Great staff... First visit was 2 hours, checking my vision, making sure I was a candidate, sprinkling all kinds of fluid in my eyes. The actual surgery, was probably only 12-15 minutes.
> 
> Then they give you a brownie! Saaaweeet!
> 
> Recovery was literally hours. I was home by 1100am. By 7pm I could see the time on the cable box across the room. I have combined 20/15 now... Ninja vision!!


Cowboy - do you have a ballpark price on this? Thx


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> D'Ambrosio in Lancaster. Great staff... First visit was 2 hours, checking my vision, making sure I was a candidate, sprinkling all kinds of fluid in my eyes. The actual surgery, was probably only 12-15 minutes.
> 
> Then they give you a brownie! Saaaweeet!
> 
> Recovery was literally hours. I was home by 1100am. By 7pm I could see the time on the cable box across the room. I have combined 20/15 now... Ninja vision!!


You got a brownie? I went to a place in Burlington and all I got was a cheap pair of sunglasses. :stomp: I didn't get a brownie, I want my money back. Although, I can see so a reufund is probably out of the question. :teeth_smile:


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

soxrock75 said:


> Cowboy - do you have a ballpark price on this? Thx


No ballpark... It was $4600. That price includes the brownie.

You leave with giant bug-eye plastic pieces taped to your face that you have to re-tape on at night so you don't rub your eyes in the middle of the night and move the flap.

I ended up convincing a former coworker to go there as well, she had the same experience. Awesome.

The only thing I wish they would have changed, is give me the vicodin more than 30 seconds before I go into the surgery room. It was such a small pill it did very little to my 220lb frame...


----------



## theGUNshow (Jul 14, 2010)

tms1989 said:


> Anybody got a place that they'd recommend having Lasik done in the eastern MA or RI area? I was all set up to do it back in NJ but I need to find someone new now that I'm up here.
> 
> Much Appreciated, Tyler


I had it done by Samir Melki at Boston Laser in Brookline. Unbelievable. The whole procedure takes about 5 minutes, they numb your eyes and give you a Valium beforehand to calm you down a bit. You need someone to pick you up and drive you home, but the next day you drive yourself back for the first follow up appointment.

I think I paid $4000. But best 4k I've ever spent. I have 20/15 vision, and mine was 20/400 or something heinous.

www.bostonlaser.com


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> No ballpark... It was $4600. That price includes the brownie.
> 
> You leave with giant bug-eye plastic pieces taped to your face that you have to re-tape on at night so you don't rub your eyes in the middle of the night and move the flap.
> 
> ...


I know that prices have been going down in the last few years but this is still kinda steep for me. Ofcourse most insurances don't cover it because it is "cosmetic" and I am reluctant to put it on a credit card or take out a loan............guess its glasses and contacts for the near future for me!


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

Had mine done at Nielsen Eye Center in Crown Colony in Quincy, fantastic job. I did it a few years ago and at that time he was giving discounts for police, fire and military. I went from 20/200 (blind as a bat) to 20/10 in each eye in about 15 minutes. Follow the directions for the recovery period EXACTLY as they tell you and it will be the best money you ever spent


----------



## theGUNshow (Jul 14, 2010)

soxrock75 said:


> I know that prices have been going down in the last few years but this is still kinda steep for me. Ofcourse most insurances don't cover it because it is "cosmetic" and I am reluctant to put it on a credit card or take out a loan............guess its glasses and contacts for the near future for me!


Boston Laser also offers a One Year interest free financing. The catch, of course, being that you need to pay it off within that year's time. I also paid 4k because I purchased a $500 lifetime warrantee so if by chance my eyes worsen in the years to come they will do it again for free.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

soxrock75 said:


> I know that prices have been going down in the last few years but this is still kinda steep for me. Ofcourse most insurances don't cover it because it is "cosmetic" and I am reluctant to put it on a credit card or take out a loan............guess its glasses and contacts for the near future for me!


I spent $3400. Best money I ever spent too. My place gives discounts to Police/Fire as well. PM if you want additional.


----------



## tms1989 (Oct 24, 2006)

For all those posting prices of 3-4k is that for one eye or both?


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

I hear Luke does the surgery too, might want to give him a call :yellowcarded:

Family Guy : Jedi Laser Eye Surgery @ theTravisty


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Mine was $3200, but I also got the lifetime warranty. Glad to hear I'm not the only one, I felt a little silly doing it. I've heard that since I got mine done, some of the insurance companies have deals with the clinics to get you a discount 10-20%. The financing thing works out pretty good too. I had mine stretched to 24 months no interest and the finance company lets you set up auto pay. If you divide the amount by the months and just schedule that to be paid every month, it's quite easy to pay off on time.

Just don't go to the guy in the mall with the coupon in the mail for one eye free. The day I got mine done I came home to find this on tv:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUV6RqJZucc"]YouTube - ‪Don't help her!‬‏[/nomedia]


----------



## tms1989 (Oct 24, 2006)

HistoryHound said:


> Mine was $3200, but I also got the lifetime warranty. Glad to hear I'm not the only one, I felt a little silly doing it. I've heard that since I got mine done, some of the insurance companies have deals with the clinics to get you a discount 10-20%. The financing thing works out pretty good too. I had mine stretched to 24 months no interest and the finance company lets you set up auto pay. If you divide the amount by the months and just schedule that to be paid every month, it's quite easy to pay off on time.
> 
> Just don't go to the guy in the mall with the coupon in the mail for one eye free. The day I got mine done I came home to find this on tv:
> 
> YouTube - ‪Don't help her!‬‏


Not silly at all, I'm sick of wearing glasses and contacts only correct my eyesight so much. Plus I don't want to have to worry about any vision problems when I apply for jobs. Oh and for those like me who have Tricare their benefits site plainly says they do not cover lasik what so ever. :banghead:

Just curious has anybody had lasik done while in the service? When I applied to have it done I was told the AF was not conducting lasik surgeries at all anymore.


----------

